# Uber iPhone came yesterday bit does not have a phone number?



## EricKiddoo (Aug 19, 2015)

I see that people are talking about texting their customers with their Uber phone. However I don't see that ability on the device and I am NOT going to use my personal phone to txt customer. Thoughts? Sorry I'm totally new to this. Lol.


----------



## Yomann (Sep 23, 2014)

The Uber phone is a dedicated "one app" phone.
It does not have a phone number associated with it.
You have to use your personal phone to call/text the riders.
Why is that a problem for you ?
Many drivers have turned in the Uber phone back to avoid the $10/week rental change, and have the Uber app loaded on their personal phone.


----------



## EricKiddoo (Aug 19, 2015)

Because I have another FT job. I don't need any customers having my personal cell number. I already have it boxed up and ready to go back. Its a piece compared to my HTC One. I was irritated to be honest that they even sent to to me. It's just today I'm finding out about this fee and I have yet to decide if I'm even going to be doing this.


----------



## Don Oldenburg (Jul 17, 2015)

Eric... Your missing a piece of the puzzle here...

Uber gives you a UBER phone number. That is assigned to your UBER account. When you are connected to a PAX, you can call YOUR uber number or text YOUR uber number, and it's forwarded to your PAX while your connected to them for pickup and drop off. And up to 30 minutes after the ride assuming you don't take another PAX request, or you sign out of the drive application. Your uber PAX will never have your personal phone number UNLESS you physically give it to them.

They can call that number anytime direct to you as long as you are signed into UBER and waiting for fares. If your log out -- it will not come to your phone.

So you and the PAX are protected -- all communications goes back and forth to YOUR Uber number.

Lyft works the same way -- except you can't TEXT your LYFT pax. Only call. Really wish you could TXT Lyft riders.

Dj


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Your personal cell phone number would not be visible to the Riders.
Uber has assigned to you a Twilio generated phone number. You will use that number to call & text your riders and vice versa.

When you accept your first fare, your Twilio generated Uber phone number will be listed in the waybill.


----------



## Marnie (Aug 19, 2015)

EricKiddoo said:


> Because I have another FT job. I don't need any customers having my personal cell number. I already have it boxed up and ready to go back. Its a piece compared to my HTC One. I was irritated to be honest that they even sent to to me. It's just today I'm finding out about this fee and I have yet to decide if I'm even going to be doing this.


----------



## Marnie (Aug 19, 2015)

Your riders will not ever have your personal phone number. All call s or tm will go through the UBER app and it will provide your rider with an anonymous number.


----------



## EricKiddoo (Aug 19, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Your personal cell phone number would not be visible to the Riders.
> Uber has assigned to you a Twilio generated phone number. You will use that number to call & text your riders and vice versa.
> 
> When you accept your first fare, your Twilio generated Uber phone number will be listed in the waybill.


Thank you. Lol. This is what I was asking. Thanks.


----------



## Stephen (Aug 22, 2014)

That is, unless your voicemail message has the robotic woman saying "5-5-5....5-5-5...1-2-1-2...can't take your call right now. After the tone..."


----------



## Marnie (Aug 19, 2015)

Stephen said:


> That is, unless your voicemail message has the robotic woman saying "5-5-5....5-5-5...1-2-1-2...can't take your call right now. After the tone..."


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

Don Oldenburg said:


> Lyft works the same way -- except you can't TEXT your LYFT pax. Only call. Really wish you could TXT Lyft riders.
> 
> Dj


Actually, you can text your Lyft passengers, even though Lyft does not put a function for that in the app. Just make sure you save the voice relay number in your contacts (as "Lyft Relay" or something like that), and you can text to it when you are connected with a passenger.


----------



## Don Oldenburg (Jul 17, 2015)

YUP -- I was about to update my response with this also... I didn't realize that you could text them... until yesterday when a LYFT passenger sent a text to me. I have sent text messages to LYFT riders, but never a response -- or acknowledgement. So when I was originally told that Lyft didn't support texting to rider... I assumed that was the case. Glad to see it's not.

I have an app I created that has hot button responses... like:

1. Hi! My name is DONALD. I'm your requested [RIDESHARE] driver and will be there to pick you up shortly!

2. Your GPS marker did not provide me with a specific location to pick you up from. Please reply to this text or call me to confirm your pick up location. Your [RIDESHARE] driver DONALD.

I have about 10 custom responses... and [RIDESHARE] gets changed to LYFT or UBER depending which I select.

So with 2 buttons I can send a quick blurb to my rider. I tap the message option, and then the service to send it to... LYFT or UBER -- and both my phone numbers are programmed in there.

I can even have my WAZE navigation send ETA updates to them. Actually -- anyone can do that. As it's a function of WAZE..

Anyway -- glad to know I can text with LYFT now...


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

That app is a cool idea. I used to text a lot when I drove more Uber...and would simply copy and paste (with modifications where necessary) the same messages.

For some reason, I don't feel as much of a need to text anymore. I do call when necessary, but have become pretty adept at using the Lyft map to fine tune my location and find the passenger without any communication whatsoever.

Also...and this is very important: ONLY a PHONE CALL will suffice to fill Lyft's requirement for getting a cancellation fee. After you've hit "Arrive," you must wait at least three minutes, and call the passenger at least one time, to be able to cancel, and charge a cancellation fee. Texts are fine for general communication, but won't do anything for you in this regard.


----------



## Stephen (Aug 22, 2014)

For the less technologically saavy who don't want to create an app, you can let your iPhone do the work with keyboard shortcuts. 

Go to Settings-> General-> Keyboards-> Shortcuts, then hit the + to add a new shorcut.

Enter your Phrase: (e.g. "Captain Swagalot from Uber here to pick you up at the Brass Pole Lounge.")
Enter the Shortcut you want to type to get the phrase to appear (e.g. bpl)

Now, when you arrive to the Brass Pole Lounge, just type "bpl" in the text window, and it will pop up like autocorrect. Just hit space, and it will fill in the phrase for you.


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

Stephen said:


> For the less technologically saavy who don't want to create an app, you can let your iPhone do the work with keyboard shortcuts.
> 
> Go to Settings-> General-> Keyboards-> Shortcuts, then hit the + to add a new shorcut.
> 
> ...


This! I have found this a great tool. IMHO, most people will respond to a text, but not a phone # that they don't recognize.


----------



## cleaningman (Aug 18, 2014)

EricKiddoo said:


> Thank you. Lol. This is what I was asking. Thanks.


I have had passengers call me even though I'm signed out of Uber. Had a friend of mine call my Uber number and it rang thru to my phone, even though I wasn't online.


----------

